# Kenpo demo in the Netherlands (videoclip)



## nlkenpo (Oct 31, 2006)

Here's a clip of one of our latest demo's. It was done on one of the busiest squares in Utrecht during the introduction-week of Utrecht University.

What I forgot to mention in the credits is that the video was filmed by Alexander Moody, thanks for that!!!

Since we're up for the next demo in a month or so, any advice on how to make it better and more appealing to spectators is most welcome!!

Marcel


----------



## donald (Nov 1, 2006)

I am sure it was a good demo, but I could'nt see the action. The black gi coupled with the poor reception/lighting. Left me in the(uh-hem)dark! Hope you all had fun doing it...
By GOD's Grace,
(1stJohn1:9)


----------

